# What is the smallest snake u can get?



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

any 1 know what the smallest snake u can get is and that stays small all its life dont want 1 that is gunna grow very much.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Milksnake.
They stay tiny and look really nice.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

Dwarf blind snake (Leptotyphlops humilis) is 10 cm long :nod:










not preety but small










not preety but small


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ew. That looks like a worm.

Though most snakes that stay small do.

What size of snake are you looking for? There's some ones that get a bit bigger that are still quite nice like hognose and sand boas.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

If in FLA you can catch worm snakes which are very small. I caught one about 6cm but there diet is a PITA to get for them.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

i want something deffenatly no bigger then 3feet?

or something that i can keep in a 39x12x12
or my smaller tank is 28x12x12 something that wud ideally go in here as i am hoping 2 put dart frogs in the larger 1 but either tank could be used i suppose.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Captive Bred Western Hognose.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hognoses are freaking awesome...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Garter snakes and other snakes of the genus _Thamnophis_ stay quite small.

I used to keep them in a 10 gallon, although a 20 gallon is probably more appropriate.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Corn snake. Although a few odd ones get huge most do not.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Omnius said:


> Corn snake. Although a few odd ones get huge most do not.


Every single one of my breedable adults is pushing 5' in length, a couple more.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Corn snake. Although a few odd ones get huge most do not.


Every single one of my breedable adults is pushing 5' in length, a couple more.
[/quote]

I had a very large male that was AT LEAST 5' long. Fantastic snake. But not tiny.

A long corn snake is different than an equally long boa or python though, namely because of the girth that is associated with 'em. Also impacts what prey items you'll be feeding as well.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow mines a tiny one then not nearly five feet....


----------



## Mr_JT (May 10, 2006)

Most corns would be OK in a 39x12x12. But Kingsnakes tend to top out at around 3 feet, and would be perfect in that size enclosure when adult. Mexican Black Kingsnakes are pretty stunning.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Some Milksnakes get big, the Black and the Andean for example, 6 feet! East African (Kenyan) sand boas stay small. Males get to be only about 15 inches , females sometimes 30 inches. But they have a little more girth to them than most little snakes. A male could be kept in a 10g.

Heres a pic of a adult male I found at http://www.animauxexotiques.com/Reptilesquebec/Kenyan.htm


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheers all thanks for all the info and all the pics, i will have avery good think b4 i decide on what snake 2 get, as this will be my first snake i do want something alil colourful but something that doesnt grow 2 be a monster thanks every 1


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Kingsnakes do not max out at 3 feet.
Typically 4 or 5, sometimes 6.
You'd need a 25 or 30 gallon tank for one.
Mine is 40 inches long at the moment.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Mr_JT said:


> Most corns would be OK in a 39x12x12. But Kingsnakes tend to top out at around 3 feet, and would be perfect in that size enclosure when adult. Mexican Black Kingsnakes are pretty stunning.


I'd like to see you squeeze one of my 5' adults into something that small. It's fine as a growout (in fact, my hatchlings are in deli containers) but an adult needs something at least 18" wide.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

This is a pic of my female sand boa I just took. She is 8 months old.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

pamonster said:


> This is a pic of my female sand boa I just took. She is 8 months old.


Great pic love the colours


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

those sand boas colors are awesome yes but their body shape reminds me to much of thos giant sand worms in tremors(movie)


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

tremors lol


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

boba fett said:


> Dwarf blind snake (Leptotyphlops humilis) is 10 cm long :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do these midget snakes eat


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry for the hijack!

http://szgdocent.org/resource/rr/c-blind.htm


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

Great info man


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

well thanks every 1 for all the info but i have my snake now a black kingsnake she is around 4ft in length beautiful ill show pics once i put them on my comp frm digi cam, my new account as it was studmuffin,


----------

